# So Proud of My Girl. . .



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Gracie passed her Canine Good Citizen Test last night with flying colors! arty: We've been working hard toward that. She's doing great at heeling and has a fabulous sit and recall! Now both my girls are "good citizens" although Ella definitely knows the difference between when we're "working" and when she can just be her usual "wild child" self. Gracie is always the proper little lady. :innocent:I'm having such a great time in these obedience classes. I may get up the courage to enter Ella in her first rally event in a few months.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Way to go Gracie!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats!!! That's really great  I've been wanting to get Bailey his CGC for so long but have been lazy about it :blush: I really would like to get in to rally obedience but don't know how to get started...are there classes in your area or have you been practicing on your own before the rally match?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations! Way to go! I know exactly how difficult the CGC is and how proud you must be!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah! Gracie looks so much like a little angel.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Congrats! Is this the test u need to pass to become a therapy dog?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, that is a great accomplishment for both of you! :chili::chili: I think it takes lots of discipline to stay w/the program! Kudos to you!:thumbsup:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations!:chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Go Gracie:chili:Good girl:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yea! Way to go Gracie!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to go Gracie...what a great accomplishment Deb having both girls obtain their CGC. :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033: Can i send Kelly your way and you can send her back when she's done training? Kelly starts obedience class the 18th and i said she'll either be asked to leave or she'll be the one in charge. :blush: :HistericalSmiley: Again Congratulations!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Congrats!!! That's really great  I've been wanting to get Bailey his CGC for so long but have been lazy about it :blush: I really would like to get in to rally obedience but don't know how to get started...are there classes in your area or have you been practicing on your own before the rally match?


Nida, being in a class really helps get me off the couch. I know I'll be held accountable for improvement during the week! There are a few places that teach rally here. I took these lessons through a local kennel club. However, I need more help in how to actually "teach" some of the stuff. Ella's class had only four of us in it, but Ella is the only beginner, so we were practicing stuff that Ella and I weren't ready for. They tried to individualize. I start our next series the end of October with a bigger kennel club. They actually have a novice rally class. 



maggieh said:


> Congratulations! Way to go! I know exactly how difficult the CGC is and how proud you must be!


Thanks, Maggie. It's nice when other's understand what an accomplishment it is!



wkomorow said:


> Yeah! Gracie looks so much like a little angel.


Ahhhhhh, thanks. She is definitely as pure and sweet as they come.



SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Congrats! Is this the test u need to pass to become a therapy dog?


I think most therapy dogs will have passed it, but no, this doesn't open that door. I'm thinking about enrolling Gracie in a therapy dog class. The class I'm interested in is run by the person who has done the temperment testing for therapy dogs for Children's Mercy Hospital for years.



edelweiss said:


> Deb, that is a great accomplishment for both of you! :chili::chili: I think it takes lots of discipline to stay w/the program! Kudos to you!:thumbsup:


Thanks, Sandi. There were definitely nights I was tempted to skip class because after teaching all day, the last thing I wanted to do was to go out again. But knowing Gracie had a test at the end got me out the door every time.



mysugarbears said:


> Way to go Gracie...what a great accomplishment Deb having both girls obtain their CGC. :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033: Can i send Kelly your way and you can send her back when she's done training? Kelly starts obedience class the 18th and i said she'll either be asked to leave or she'll be the one in charge. :blush: :HistericalSmiley: Again Congratulations!!!


Thanks, Debbie. I'm sure Kelly will be the star of the class. My first class with Ella, I got DEMOTED to a lower level class because all Ella did was bark and ignore every cue I gave her. I wanted to crawl in a hole. Instead, I went home and cried. Now she's a little superstar in her classes. Good luck on the 18th!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - congrats to Gracie and to you.:chili::chili: Beauty AND brains. :thumbsup: I feel like I should do further obedience classes with Tyler. He's pretty good really but I think I could get him to do more.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome Job, Gracie and Deb! it's amazing what these little malts are capable of  Congrats!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: WOW Congratulations..allot of hard work and so much fun!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Deb and Gracie. Such an accomplishment. :cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Good girl, Gracie!! And nice work, Deb. You are such a great "leader of the pack" with both your canine and your human students!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Wonderful job, Gracie!!! Good girl!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! Way to go Gracie........malts are smarter than 5th graders. :chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats, Deb and Gracie! So proud of you both!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful!!!! Congratulations Gracie!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome!! Someday I would love to do that with my girls.
That is a lot of work you should be very proud.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Awesome Deb and Gracie!! :aktion033:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for sharing in my joy of Gracie's accomplishment. My regular (aka non-dog obsessed) friends just can't relate, so most of the time I don't even mention these things to them. It's so wonderful to have a place to brag a bit about our fluffs and people are truly happy for you!


----------

